# I ate 1700calories worth of Nestle treasures .. DO I...



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup.. been doing so well and then it all started with one, then two then 3.....  The guilt is killing me and today is not my cheat day or gym day.. DO I


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2006)

I would just puke it up


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Chill man, you can do some extra cardio tomorrow if you feel like it.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I would just puke it up



really??   I feel like crap.. whats the best finger to use to ensure maximum puking?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 30, 2006)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Chill man, you can do some extra cardio tomorrow if you feel like it.



cool..


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 30, 2006)

Just skip your next cheat day and get back into your routine.  Do some extra cardio if you're really worried about it, but it probably won't make a difference as long as it doesn't become a habit.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2006)

one episode of eating _anything_ isn'tgoing to ruin you. go back to eating right n don't keep crap like that around.


----------



## vanessa5691 (Mar 30, 2006)

maybe if you allow yourself to one little treat a day or every once in a while you wont binge on it..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 30, 2006)

Just use this 'meal' as your cheat meal for the week or month or however you do it.

No big deal.


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> really??   I feel like crap.. whats the best finger to use to ensure maximum puking?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 30, 2006)

just keep doing things as before...its a mistake its not going to fuck you up. You probably will not even notice any weight gains.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> just keep doing things as before...its a mistake its not going to fuck you up. You probably will not even notice any weight gains.



hehe I might even drop some lbs.. according to the 'refeed' theory..lol


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2006)

True Story, I've tried puking after a cheat meal before but couldn't get the gag reflex to get it out all the way.


Anybody have tips on doing this?


----------



## sara (Mar 31, 2006)

Drink tons of water, go back to your normal routine and you be all set


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 31, 2006)

man u must have a sweee tooth
the last thing i crave is candy or chocolate
its like fatty foods like a quesedilla or a fat juicy steak with fries.
but i would prob never have a quesedilla even on my cheat day
but tonight my girl and i goin to dinner for my b-day, gona order filet and a bbq chicken salad!! whoo!!!!~


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 31, 2006)

Shoot yourself for eating such muck.


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Mar 31, 2006)

*Hit the gym and burn 1700 cals *


----------



## Gordo (Apr 1, 2006)

What Cow said.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, I've tried puking after a cheat meal before but couldn't get the gag reflex to get it out all the way.
> 
> 
> Anybody have tips on doing this?


Ask Nicole Ritchie. That skinny whore could give you a pointer or two.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, I've tried puking after a cheat meal before but couldn't get the gag reflex to get it out all the way.
> 
> 
> Anybody have tips on doing this?


I tried to do this once several years ago after a burger eating contest and couldn't do it either. According to one of my ex-bulimic ex-girlfriends, the best way is to shove two fingers as far down your throat as possible. If it still doesn't work, try three bent over the toilet. A couple friends said the same thing (with two fingers) works for them when they need to make themselves puke after heavy drinking.   

Not saying this is a healthy thing to do by any means, but it may come in handy if you've done too much drinking and will puke anyway, or on a day you've WAY over eaten and feel really sick.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 3, 2006)

My personal advice in this situation would be to just get back on track the next day, perhaps lower overall calorie intake for that day. If you feel really guilty, you could do some cardio.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 3, 2006)

burning 1700 calories in one work out day is really hard lol..
i do about 200 calorie burn in about 15-17 minutes and i get tired of it. So get back on your diet and keep up your routine. it wont kill ya. 

Best way to get rid of it: the puking is not a good idea, in my opinion anyways...
this is what you should do: go to the washroom and *Go Hard*!. You'll lose it all


----------



## Brolly (Apr 4, 2006)

just 180 kill yourself u fucking let-down.,... for the record im jacked off big macs me > u lol


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2006)

Just get oevr it. It will have zero detrimental effects if you keep it to a minimum. Anything in moderation is ok.


----------



## Never2Cut (Apr 8, 2006)

That ain't shit!  I have 1 or two cheat meals a week that account for way more cals than your little sweet tooth cheat.  Man up to it or don't do it.  If you can't take the heat get outta the damn kitchen!


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 9, 2006)

Never2Cut said:
			
		

> That ain't shit!  I have 1 or two cheat meals a week that account for way more cals than your little sweet tooth cheat.  Man up to it or don't do it.  If you can't take the heat get outta the damn kitchen!


totally agree, that is nothing compared to some of the crap i eat now and again, damm, as soon as the first piece of crap hits my system its ON, i will eat until i feel like i'm about to pop, its only way to beat the craving!


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 12, 2006)

I would get my ass on the treadmill for an hour about 1 hour after eating the junk. The negative reinforcement would make you think twice.


----------



## kentmc (Apr 12, 2006)

Take responsibility for fuckin up your routine, go for a job and burn that shit


----------



## kentmc (Apr 12, 2006)

kentmc said:
			
		

> Take responsibility for fuckin up your routine, go for a job and burn that shit



I mean jog, but getta job too ya bum


----------



## beerman_420 (Apr 16, 2006)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> really??   I feel like crap.. whats the best finger to use to ensure maximum puking?



just drink some rotten milk


----------



## mattd46612 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ive been known to hit up a 10 pack of hard tacos at taco bell...  No biggie, probably doent even process half of it.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Apr 22, 2006)

Get yourself some Ipecac


----------

